# Rate the Avatar Above You



## Felicko

Rate the avatar above you on a scale of ?/10.


----------



## John-Boy

3/10


----------



## Felicko

4/10


----------



## philly

4/10


----------



## John-Boy

10/10


----------



## Sam

John-Boy said:


> 10/10


That's a pretty cool slingshot 9/10


----------



## Felicko

8/10


----------



## NaturalFork

5/10


----------



## huey224

8/10


----------



## John-Boy

8/10 I would give 10/10 but i think kangaroos are weird rabbits on steroids!!


----------



## Felicko

8/10 Now that I have looked at that slingshot properly I think that's pretty cool! I probably going to change my avatar.


----------



## e~shot

Well, Felicko you was changed you last avatar.

5/10


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

9.4/10

Really cool personalization Irfan.....as always


----------



## Hrawk

9/10

10 for making something original that instantly identifies you.
-1 for making me think it says 'eye snot' every time I look at it









EDIT : Beaten by BaneofSmallGame

8/10 for Bane's. Again, something personal and original. Great looking frame too!


----------



## bikermikearchery

9/10 cool sunset/rise and those dang big mice in it.


----------



## bleachbone

8/10 awesome gun


----------



## philly

9/10 cool carving.
Philly


----------



## M.J

9/10-- Instantly says that a good post is coming.


----------



## Felicko

8/10


----------



## JoergS

4/10 (no slingshots!)

Jörg


----------



## e~shot

*5/10*


----------



## geckko

5/10


----------



## e~shot

8/10


----------



## JoergS

9/10 (it's a Phoenix!)


----------



## e~shot

9/10

Yes it is a Phoenix, I think first ever slingshot outline you posted on the forum


----------



## dragonmaster

8/10 it makes my eyes dance.


----------



## geckko

9/10


----------



## NightKnight

9/10


----------



## PandaMan

5.2/10


----------



## bleachbone

4.5/10


----------



## bikermikearchery

8/10 Fine looking slingshot,


----------



## huey224

7 / 10, i like your uniform.


----------



## bleachbone

6.5/10
Nice landscape, but no slinshots!!


----------



## e~shot

8/10

Your new slingshots looks better than G10


----------



## Felicko

8.9/10 - Nice custom avatar!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

4/10

Ratings say its time for a change mate!


----------



## philly

9/10 looking good Bane.
Philly


----------



## e~shot

9.9/10


----------



## mojo56

8/10


----------



## JoergS

8/10


----------



## bleachbone

9/10


----------



## Felicko

8/10 - that's a nice slingshot.


----------



## elf.bowman

5/10


----------



## bunnybuster

7/10
bears are cool


----------



## e~shot

9/10


----------



## MidniteMarauder

9/10


----------



## Sammy

9/10 Nice one!


----------



## geckko

10/10 i wish to be there


----------



## bleachbone

10/10 awseome carving and inginuity


----------



## Felicko

9/10 - nice slingshot


----------



## Imperial

5/10


----------



## e~shot

8/10


----------



## Felicko

9/10


----------



## e~shot

5/5


----------



## Felicko

9.7/10


----------



## M.J

This is the weirdest thread ever...
6/10


----------



## Tex-Shooter

8/10


----------



## philly

9/10 Check out that form.


----------



## John-Boy

9/10


----------



## geckko

8/10


----------



## bleachbone

9/10


----------



## Martin

9/10, nicely carved and well finished.
Martin


----------



## elf.bowman

9/10


----------



## Felicko

5/10


----------



## bleachbone

5/10


----------



## e~shot

9/10


----------



## Sammy

10/10 for my buddy 1/2 way across the world :0)


----------



## Martin

Its cold and wet here, so 10/10 for the slingshot in paradise.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot

has to be 10/10 i love that slingshot, jeff


----------



## Felicko

9/10 - I doubt that chicken is going to be hit (with a slingshot of course)!


----------



## Brooklyn00003

7/10- cool


----------



## philly

9/10....looks refereshing, can't wait for spring.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Ahh Philly, fellow snowed in New Yorker, I am just plain sick of it all by now...I think I'll change my avatar to a tropical island. I just want to see green and a huge imposing yellow thing shining down on me more often.









Seasonal depression is worse when it is keeping you from shooting as well...

.....ohh yeah and I've already rated yours, but 9.6/10....Irfan does a great job with the avatars...


----------



## philly

9.575 Ha Ha! Yes Ifran gets all the credit.
Philly


----------



## elf.bowman

10/10	
I like the gun


----------



## e~shot

8/10


----------



## philly

10/10 for the Avitar Guru.
Philly


----------



## bleachbone

10/10


----------



## sKramer

10/10 those look nice.


----------



## philly

10/10 nice bass Scott.
Phillu


----------



## sKramer

Nothing like a nice spinnerbait bass!

10/10! what is that a Winchester lever action haha

Scott


----------



## John-Boy

6.2


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

7.9

I want a close up John-Boy!!!


----------



## John-Boy

7.91











BaneofSmallGame said:


> 7.9
> 
> I want a close up John-Boy!!!


This ones going nowhere soon!! Its my best shooter


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

7.909 (it's growing on me







)

Ahhhh I like the way you think! But that wasn't what I meant, just that in order to get rated very high on your avatar, I want a closer look at the Omen in the picture!


----------



## bleachbone

9/10, needs bands


----------



## e~shot

9/10


----------



## FURGLE

9/10 jorg your the MAN lol


----------



## FURGLE

9/10 jorg your the MAN lol


----------



## shot in the foot

8/10


----------



## bleachbone

6/10


----------



## e~shot

9/10 for each slingshot


----------



## Gwilym

9/10


----------



## bleachbone

7/10


----------



## slingshot_sniper

9/10 polished like glass


----------



## e~shot

Slingshot Sniper, Can't see any avatar of you


----------



## josephlys

10/10


----------



## bleachbone

4/10


----------



## NoSugarRob

7 / 10 Ive had same one for neary a year.... should i change it ?


----------



## BB Gallini

NoSugarRob said:


> 7 / 10 Ive had same one for neary a year.... should i change it ?


8/10 , No Sugar Rob, the cool factor of your avitar is that it discloses your age which I assume to be the same as mine - as per my avatar reference to sleezstacks, If you change it to something like lost in space, kroft supershow - Puffinstuff etc,, or other hanna barbara like hong kong phooey, speed buggy, inch high,,etc, then you would be confirming your age for sure, which isn't a bad thing at all, because it's a tight (within 10 yr) age group that was raised on that goofiness.


----------



## NoSugarRob

hee hee. hows this ?


----------



## BB Gallini

NoSugarRob said:


> hee hee. hows this ?


Hmmm,
8/10 Good obscureness, I believe it appears to be a member of the really rotton team from the laff-a-lympics.


----------



## NoSugarRob

lol in the uk he was called Muttley and was Dick Dastardley side kick in the Cartoons called Wacky races and Stop the pigeon.


----------



## e~shot

Rob, is that you one the video


----------



## NoSugarRob

yes. I am the new Muttley


----------



## AJW

8 out of 10 I think he'll make the other side soon.


----------



## plinky pete

7 out of 10

bit to small of a target for me lol


----------



## e~shot

6/10

Cut your nails - it will damage your bands


----------



## Formidonis Noctu

8/10


----------

